# Dec 2004 2ww Part 3



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New home ladies  

Loads of love and luck 
Jax
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Updated list ladies  

So many of you testing in the next couple of days 


Kitty4 1st Dec   

MrsG                1st Dec      

copper              1st Dec   

Emmi                1st Dec   

Meachmont	1st Dec   

Kia                    3rd Dec            

Gap                  3rd Dec

dizzy7              4th Dec              

Janie40            4th Dec 

Shelley121        4th Dec

Kelly1              5th Dec   

PamelaC          5th Dec

Marly              5th Dec 

Vero                6th Dec 

Lilly2K3            6th Dec 

Lisa Lou            6th Dec  

Brewser            6th Dec

Angelface        6th Dec 

Shelley121        8th Dec  

Megsmin          8th Dec

Bex1978	8th Dec 

Larac              10th Dec	

Indychick_uk    10th Dec

Abby Carter	10th Dec	

Nicola K          11th Dec	

NattKatt          13th Dec	 

Quackers        13th Dec	

KirstyJane      13th Dec 

Fone 13th Dec	 

Pebble	          14th Dec	

cjn 15th Dec

Kemar 15th Dec

Rachaelj	17th Dec

Almamay	17th Dec

Glisten 17th Dec

Karenc 17th Dec	

Mrs_G 17th Dec	

Aysha 17th Dec

Beatrice	17th Dec

Camel 17th Dec	

KathY 17th Dec

DAB 18th Dec

Helsbels	18th Dec

Bettyboo	18th Dec

Shelly77	20th Dec

kkfr 20th Dec

lisaloo 20th Dec

mandylee79	20th Dec

Sicknote 21st Dec

Hel31 21st Dec

Charliemouse	22nd Dec

Bitbit3 23rd Dec

Jane1 23rd Dec

S4rah 23rd Dec

Simone 23rd Dec

Becs 26th Dec

Babyblu 26th Dec

Alex28 26th Dec

Marteen 27th Dec

Snagglepat	30th Dec

Sending heaps of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Emma,

Welcome! We're due to test on the same day. (We had inseminations on Monday and yesterday.) Here's hoping we both get a much wanted   to start the New Year with. 

Many   to the   s. My thoughts are with you.

I had a funny experience this morning, that I'm hoping is a good sign although it's really too early to tell. Normally in the mornings it takes me ages to wake up properly, and a cup of tea from DP to help me along. This morning I woke up and was as bright as a button. The only time this has happened to me before was in September when we had our m/c, in between the inseminations and testing. I'll have to see what I'm like in the next few mornings to see if a pattern is emerging. So I'm hopeful, but then it's easy to be when there are still 2 weeks to go!

Sending the best of wishes to everyone.

Gina.


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Just wanted to nip in and say good luck to all those testing soon           

     

Hope everyone is surving the dreaded 2ww.

Lots of love
Kel
xxx


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi,

Can I add to the list too please?  I'm testing 24th December.

Many thanks,

Katrina.


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

I would love to join you if that is ok?
Like Emma I had et today and test date is 30/12.
Good luck to those testing soon!

Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

WOW - cant believe i am here!

Can i join the mad 2ww?  I test on New Years day!  (officially)!  

Looking forward to 'chatting' to everyone - i see there are a lot of 'santas babes' here already!  

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE   
Clare
XX


----------



## glisten (Nov 29, 2004)

Hiya, well its happened I have done 4 HPT since yesterday and they all say its a BFP!! Now im scared that something will happen!! We just cant win can we!! DH doesnt want to celebrate until we've had the first scan in a couple of weeks... I will let you all know how it goes, and good luck to all of you testing soon... miracles do happen!!


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Fabulous news Glisten, I had a BFP four days ago and feel really scared of something going wrong.  I have done several more tests just to double and triple check.  Know exactly how you must be feeling.  Congratulations to you and DH.  Wishing you both the happiest christmas ever!!


----------



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow!

Fabulous news Fone and Glisten   Congratulations to you both. What a super Christmas pressie!!

Sorry for all those with negatives - never give up!

I am going out of my mind. I am testing tomorrow -   and I am worried as I haven't had any AF cramping or implantation bleeding or sore boobs so who knows what to think? I had implantation bleeding with my pos last time 4 days before testing and now I haven't had it I think the worst. I'd love to know if anyone else has got a BFP with no symptoms at all??

Losing the plot right now.......DABx


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well well well

Its been busy with   on here recently, a huge and well deserved   to you all.

 to all those with BFN 

DAB: try not to read to much into symptoms, i have been driving myself mad scouring the boards trying to see if anyone else has had the same symptoms, and i have come to realise we are all different, good luck for tomorrow for hun.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test and   to us all

love
bitbit
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Glisten and Fone again. A fantastic xmas present for you both. Take care of yourselves and enjoy the next nine months.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I have sneaked off the sofa to ask if I can join you all.  

This is our first 2WW after 2 embies were safely popped back yesterday. 
We test on 30th December. 

Lokking forward to an interseting Christmas!    

Good luck to the waiters,  
Love MeganXXX


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

hello ladies,
i thought I should join you as Bitbit invited me to the 2ww thread,
day 8 (not including ET day) of 2ww for me.
I've just wiped myself and had tiny amount of brownish red blood on tissue ((gulp))..i'm really scared. Not due to test until next thursday (6 days time)..what does this mean?? sorry for tmi but i had a number two and thought the blood had come from their but on closer expamination it was deff from front. I'm keeping white tissue in knickers to monitor it.
love and best wishes to all of you,
Clare xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Clarey, try not to worry at this stage, it could be any number of things from old blood or blood from ET. Just try your best to stay positive and if you become more worried please ring your clinic they could well put your mind at rest.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Clarey,

Could be blood due to implantation maybe?  Apparently from what I've been reading spotting can occur when that happens.

I don't know if it's the same but had some browny type mucousy discharge a couple of days back and now lots of white but nothing else yet and I'm a day behind you.

My queasiness has gone off though and apart from feeling a little tired and getting A/F type pains (especially in the morning) I feel...normal, really.  

Don't know if that a good thing or not but I guess we should just try not to worry too much at this stage - things are still settling down  

All the best,

Katrina.


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks for all your support and advice re browny/rusty discharge...god theirs no secrets here is their!!!

its got a litter lighter over the morning and like you katrina a bit mucousy too...my boobs are a bit tender still but better than last couple of days apart from that I feel fine ((rocking myself and twitching!!!))

We are all soooo different and although we share some symptons i dont think we should worry too much unless big bad red period happens (even that could be ok) or tests say the worst. Welshey is right, we should just stay positive, relax and let our bodies get on with it..they know what to do.
           

Does anyone feel a bit off color too ?? (sorry!)   
love and best wishes,
Clare


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Bitbit,
I'm watching you closely now that I am here!!   
Still got 39    
Hope everyone else is coping ok?
Love
dotty 
xxxxxxx
(1dpt...arrrrggggg!!)


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Can you please add me to the list i'm due to test on 22nd after et on 8th.

Fone and Glisten that is fantastic news, what a brilliant xmas present.

I have af feelings today and my breast soreness has almost gone so i really dont know what to think, i keep thinking that i feel sick but i wonder if its in the mind.  I honestly didn't think i would be tempted to test early but now im not so sure as my resolve is going out of the window.  

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon, may we all be blessed with some good christmas news  

love Shelley x


----------



## lizzie2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Can I join you ladies? I had one embryo transferred on 14th Dec, and am testing on 26th. Have had all kinds of cramps since then, plus cystitis, but most of that could be put down to stress, I suppose.

I hope Christmas will make the 2ww go quicker...

Lizzie


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Is it just me or is the December 2ww the longest ever.................
Am fed up with worrying about twinges...My pg tests are now fully unwrapped and lying ready on the side..everytime i look round i keep thinking that they are laughing at me    
Roll on Monday!!!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello Ladies

Well this is the last day of my week off work.  I have to say that even though it has got a tad boring every now and again, I haven't missed work at all.  Luckily I have only got to work Monday and Tuesday and then I am off until after Christmas  

My mum phoned this morning and we were going through how many days I had left, amazing how we managed to knock the odd day off hear and there  

Anyway, wishing you all a very good weekend.  I will probably be back on later anyway, can't keep away

Hope you are all taking care of yourselves
Love to all

Sarah
xx


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Im 6 days into my 2ww, getting sore boobs, not bad, but i can feel them.

Hope you are all having a stress free 2ww, take it easy all.

Julie


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Just to update the list.

AF arrived yesterday.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Alma may. i am so sorry to hear your news. Please take care sweetheart, I really do know exactly how you feel.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## kkfr (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi all just wanted to let you know I probably won't be posting for a while.
Had a really bad day yesterday as the dog escaped again, which resulted in me trying to drag her into her pen which I know was stupid when she weighs over 30kg. Anyway d/h came home to find me in agony and was already to take dog to the vets to be put down after alot of stress and tears he agreed not to. Had alousy night lots of pain. Gave in and did a hpt today, neg. I know you'll all be saying it's to early to tell but I feel so different today. My tummy has been swollen and raw all through the 2ww, today it's shrunk and feels empty, I don't feel hormonal at all anymore just so sad. I'd wanted to give d/h the best birthday ever on mon and he's been mothering me so much and I feel like I've let him down big time, it's like the last 7 weeks have all been for nothing, like I've just thrown it all away in one day. The dogs outside crying, I'm indoors crying,I don't know that I can go through all this again, I don't think I'm that strong.
Better go now.It's been great knowing you all and I wish you all the best of luck.

Love Karen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi, 
Just to let you know a/f arrived last night.  Felt very down, and turned to the bottle of cava that had been waving to me from the fridge the last two weeks !!  It went down great !!!!

Still did the blood test this morning - good job I turned up though, as we talked about getting started on ivf #2 and had my first scan !

Last night I didn't think I was up for it so soon, but here goes again.   
No doubt I'll be back with lots of questions as starting a long protocol this time.  So far done a short one, and an FET. 

Good luck to everyone and have a great Christmas - with or without alcohol. 

KathY
xxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

just want to wish DAB lots of luck for tomorrow morning,
Thinnking of you and all others testing this weekend.

im feeling better than earlier posts, got light cramping now but brown discharge has eased off.. day 9 tomorrow...i wish i could teleport to next thursday!!! 

big hugs to alamay and karen, so sorry it didnt work this time, i wish you all the luck for the future. Its such a long journey to get this far, I hope time heals and your dreams come true on day soon.
bittbitt?? are you behaving yourself? no more pee sticks you nutter!
There is quite a few of us testing around the 23rd, lets hope and pray we all get bfp's

Kathy love, i think your very brave...big hugs to you xxxx
love 
Clare


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

KKFR and kathy, sorry about the negs. please have a fab xmas and take care. Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

DONT YOU DARE lay another finger on those tests until the 21st Mrs SICKNOTE!! 
See now all the other girlies will be watching you like a hawk!


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Girls,
This is Janes DH,just an update on jane.Since ET she has been having pain on her right side,she hasnt been able to sit or sleep properly and today the pain got so unbearable she had to phone the RMU who told her to get to the emergency room asap.When we got there she was screaming in agony they took blood tests and wee sample which as expected came back -ive as its still early yet, they gave her a scan and said everything is fine,that it must of been a cyst that had burst,they gave her some strong painkillers and told her to go home and rest,She is still in pain and still doubling up but she has got to cope with it.I hope after all this were going through we get a BFP, ill let you know over the next few days how she is doing.

good luck girls

carl


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Carl - sorry to hear about Jane - give her big hugs from us all

Clarey - bit late for this but its completely normal to have a discharge around day 7-10 post ET - usually implantation bleeding (fingers crossed!) dont be testing early now  

All those about to test -  

Those waiting - find things to do and avoid the unwrapped pee sticks !!!!

Love n hugs

Witch


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hiya all,

Carl: Send our best to Jane, hope she is better soon!   

Alma & KathY: So sorry that you got a   sending you  

Can I ask a question? Is it these darling pessaries giving me extremely sore and tender nipples? Sorry for tmi but they really hurt!  

BTW in my boredom today I ate a whole box of Quality St. so even if I get a bfn I am on my way to at least looking pg!!    

Love to all
dotty xxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

hi,
very scared and worried,
had brown discharge yesterday and nothing lighter than a rusty red, today i woke up and had more really dark discharge. Went shopping, when i returned, i went for wee and their was deep red blood..not lots of it but i am sure its all gone wrong for me. Its day 9 today..i dont think this should be happening. 
I paged the Dr and he called me back, said he really couldnt say at this stage and said i would have to wait until test next thurs. I asked him if it could be implantation bleeding but he said, the embryo attaches itself the first 3 days after ET so its too late for that now.
shaking as i type....i'm not feeling very positive at all.


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Clarey

Please don't try to get too worried, easier said than done I know.  But you do hear all the time, about implantation bleeds all the time from day 7 to 11.

Hoping this is all it is, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Love and best wishes

Teen


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Almamay - So sorry to hear your news - take care hun 

KKFR (karen) - Sorry to hear your news but still test on test day - until then you dont know for sure. 

Dotty - sore nipples - i know exactly what you mean - i have never felt anything like it   mine have been like it since half way through stimming!

Clarey - i know what the dr said but you do def hear about later implanting than that - try not to worry.

Good luck any testers over the weekend. 

I am off to do some wrapping now and get in the festive mood!  I have not been able to think about christmas until we got ET. 

Clare
xx


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Please try and keep positive Clarey   
I've read all about implantation bleeds being later - don't give up hope!

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## babydol (Dec 15, 2004)

Can I be added to the list too!! I am due to test on 27th of Dec. Fingers crossed for everyone xxxx Babydol


----------



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi girls  

Just popped in to say I got my   this morning. Last night I got some very pale pinky discharge and though 'Bugger it, AF on it's way' but it must have been very slight implantation bleeding. Other than that I have had no symptoms at all so don't give up hope to those who feel nothing. We are all so different.

 So sorry to the girls who got negatives or AF turning up. Please don't give up. I got 5th time lucky and I hope it continues.

DABx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Gave in to temptation this evening girls and did an early hpt...BFN


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Girls

Just a note to let you know I'm moving across to the 1st trimester board.

Wishing you all loads of luck and babydust!

~Natt~


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

sicknote,
sorry to hear your news, although i think you should still test today..it might not be over for you.
If it is then loads of ((hugs)),
love
clare


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hiya all,

DAB: Congratulations on your     

Sicknote: Have you done another test today?  

Well 3dpt for me and going slightly insane! I thought I could maybe test on day 10?? I mean that would rule out twinnies if it was a bfn but I could still have a bfp after 14 days?? What do you think? Am I clutching at straws?  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

love
dotty xxxx


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi all, I am soo depressed i could cry    
I am due to test on Tuesday but to be honest with you I am not even sure when and if I ovulated. I done test this afternoon and suprise suprise it was  I just wish I was pregnant so I can give my DH the best pressie for xmas. We have been having a rough time since I had a m/c in oct. I keep blaming myself and feeling a failure. DH, im sure thinks I should be over it by now but it gets harder everyday. I thought I may have been pg last month but I wasnt, and again this month it feels as though I am, stomach cramps, peeing alot, but got to realise it is probably A/F on its way. I am due to start on clomid with my next cycle but am worried about that. What am I going to do with myself, im even doing my own head in. And to top things off my step daughter told me she is pg yesterday. Thanks for listening. Lisa


----------



## hel31 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just to let you know, AF arrived on Friday, gutted.  Had a good afternoon on my work Christmas do, had a few drinks - did me the world of good.  Have a good Christmas.
Hel31x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

hello,
Not good news from me either, my last message for a while. 
Day 10 today and brownish blood and spotting that started on day 8 has turned to deep red not too heavy but small clots and cramps. I was hoping to at least get as far as my test date Thursday coming...but I suppose in a way I will come to terms with it perhaps by then. Will call my clinic tomorrow morning and tell them about clotting, I'm sure they will let me stop the pessaries now.... it was upsetting to put one in tonight...i felt very sad. I did a clearblue test this morning and it was negative, too early I know but it seemed right to do one. 

Ive learnt alot about myself through this first journey and about my very dear DH, we have had nearly 7 years of a happy, loving relationship....I feel closer to him now than ever. I am stronger than I thought and feel lucky to of even got this far. Fertility Friends has been a life line, I felt like an outsider when I was referred to IVF, to find so many people who are sharing this journey is so reassuring and I'm very grateful for this site.
I am very hurt inside and it will take time to accept it fully over the next few days but I know this is not the end and our baby will be with us one day.
Already today, I have felt some relief that the waiting, worrying and uncertainty is now over...we are both still in shock and at times we say nothing but hold eachother tightly... I did feel very angry that I didn't even make it to test date but in some way, my body has let me down gently with a little more blood each day. I knew as soon as I saw it turn Red yesterday that all was not well, and during the course of today the hope of implantation bleeding became more unrealistic.

We have 5 frozen, two of those are grade 1's like the two transferred so we will try again. I want to find out why I bleed so early, maybe they can tailor the next treatment in view of that??

Looking forward to having my body back..its felt detached from head through all this..poor body! Retail therapy calls me now, a nice outfit for Christmas, hair, a drop of red wine and some time with my gorgeous niece and nephew and I'm sure life will soon look rosy again.
Thanks to all of you who have kept my sane, Kelly1, Bitbit, Nicky30, Kirstin, Shannon, nattnatt and all the other girls Ive chatted with. Good luck to all of you, I'll be back in Feb but will be keeping an eye on you all from time to time.
           
Merry Christmas, lots of love and a happy new year.
Clarey xxx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Congratulations DAB, great news for Christmas   .  I hope everything goes safely and happily for your next 9 months.

So sorry to hear all the BFN's this month     . Feeling for you all.  Next year is a new year, hopefully a new start with many BFP's just waiting to arrive!!

Love Fone xx


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone

just thought i would pop in to say it's my official test day today and i still have     this is the first time i have ever have a  in my life. 

       

So sorry to see the BFN's     feeling it for you all as i have been there before, lets hope 2005 is the year for you.

Love Shelly77


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Lisaloo, hel31 and clarey big, huge   ... so sorry for the bfns.

Shelly: Congratulations on your       

Hope everyone else is having a busy day to get through this 2ww!

Love
dotty xxx


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news Clarey, hel31 and Lisaloo  

 to Shelly!

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Did further tests over weekend and clinic confirmed today that it was a bfn..well nice to meet you all..will be skipping off to vegas in a few days and then on to the ivf boards.take care everyone love n hugs to all the other BFN's out there..i know how devastated you all feel..
Sicknote


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi

Just wanted to say sorry to Clarey, hel31, Lisaloo and Sicknote, hope you're soon feeling stronger and ready to restart in the new year.

Congratulations and well done to Shelly77, take good care of yourself.

Abby


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey folks,

Many   to Clarey, Hel31, Lisaloo and Sicknote. I hope the festivities over the next week or so will help to ease your disappointment.

And huge congratulations to DAB and Shelly. What a wonderful christmas present for you both.

I'm not feeling particularly positive any more. I woke up on Saturday morning in a horrendous bad mood, then got all teary when I couldn't find a photocopying shop later on, and even more teary when I realised I was being irrationally upset and this was probably the first sign of PMT. I normally get one bad day 7-10 days before I bleed so this would be perfect timing for it. The month we had our early m/c my mood remained blissfully stable so I'm going to be very, very suprised if this cycle turns into a  

Some friends came over last week and brought us a box of vodka chocolates. I was being good but after Saturday I've sneaked quite a few and have thoroughtly enjoyed them. Now I just wish I could know for sure before Christmas dinner so I could be relaxed about having a glass of wine (or several). Ah well, a few more days of being sober won't hurt, or so I keep telling myself.

Sending best wishes to everyone. 

Gina.


----------



## sally-o (Dec 3, 2004)

due to test 25th!! good luck to everyone, and congrats to all those people who are getting the positives!


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Delighted to ready your news Shelly

Heaps of luck to all you Christmas testers

Fee xxx


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

Im 9dpo, clomid cycle and not feeling anything, normally clomid makes my boobs sooooooooooo sore, but nothing as yet, im inclined to think its a BFN this month, but boxing day will tell (test da).

keep your chin up Gina, i feel the same as you, bit fed up.

Congrats to all who have had a BFP this monh and hugs to those who have a had a BFN.

Juliex


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I'm really getting fed up now, this is 8dpt and i don't feel anything apart from sore boobs and being emotional but thats nothing new for me. My thoughts are with the ones with -ive results i know how you feel.hopefully 2005 will be the year for you.  congrats to all the +ives.I hope i find out what its like.please God. I wish everybody else who is due to test soon all the luck in the world.Its good to have friends to help us through this.Oh babyblu i have just noticed we are testin the same day.
lol becs.


----------



## Helsbels (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Just a personal one, following my test today.

I have not been posting over the last few days as I have been very naughty and testing at home. Since Thursday I have been getting faint positives  - this morning I used Tesco's own brand, and didn't get a line - or maybe I did  - it was so faint.

Anyway the clinic have given me a positive     - but again it was faint so either it was late implantation, weak wee-wee, or a bio chem pregnancy. So I'm now more confused and stressed.

So I'm trying to keep positive

Hopefully more news and more tests over the next few days

Hels


Goodluck to all testing soon


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Helsbels

Why don't you try test called first responce, i got BFP on day 10 with that, (at 6pm so i don't think you would have to wait till morning)  it says you can use it 4 days before af is due.

You never now you may get a dark line with it rather than a faint one.

Best of luck 

Shelly77


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi everyone
 not good news.when I went to hospital on friday 8dpt with pains in my side they did a wee test which came back negative which we expected but they also did a blood test but I only got the results back today at 5.30pm.they said my levels were -1 so I couldnt be pregnant.I said but the test was only done 8 days after e/t could it change.She said no.I asumed some people can get late implantation even 10 days after e/t.could this still be possible.am only on day 11 today.am baffled as have had no bleeding.as I said the blood test was done on only day 8 after e/t.Is there any chance for us or is that it.any advice would be great.
love jane
xxxxxx
good luck everyone.


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Helsbels,

Could you tell me what a bio chem pregnancy is please?  Never heard of that term before.  Thanks 

And Jane, I can only say that I hope you do still have a chance and send you lots of     

Keep going until your test date 

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

Jane, I'm afraid I don't know enough to give you any words of wisdom. I can just offer you lots of   and hope with you that they were wrong, and we all know they can be sometimes. Either way, you'll know one way or the other in the next few days - not much of a condolance, I know, but my thoughts are with you.

Sending positive thoughts to Hels too. May that line just get darker and darker. Shellys idea of trying one of the early tests is a good one. Please keep us updated, and fingers crossed for you.

Katrina, my understanding of a chemical pregnancy is that it's essentially an early miscarriage where the fertilised egg either doesn't implant or doesn't implant properly, but before being miscarried it produced enough HCG to give a positive pregnancy test. That might not be entirely accurate but it's what I've picked up along the way.

Julie, lets hope we both suddenly get a surge of optimism and positivity really soon! I'm still waiting on mine, but can live in hope!

I saw my reflexologist last night and she said I seemed very relaxed given where we are in my cycle. Maybe it's because I don't really think it's happened this time, so I'm not being too stressed about it. That's not really true though. I was lying in bed this morning, hands on my belly, willing my body to be pregnant - so I clearly can't get off that easily.

I'm going to try and concentrate on work now. For some reason this site is much more interesting to me than the evaluation report I'm meant to be writing. Funny that...

Best wishes to everyone.

Gina.


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks for that Gina 

I was reading through some earlier posts and saw that someone tested early and got a bfn within the allotted three minutes but when they checked the test about twenty minutes later there was a very faint line.  They then tried again the next day and got a bfp.

Would tests do that anyway and they just got lucky do you think - or is a line a line whether it's within the three minutes or not?

Has that happened to anyone else?

Just found it surprising - I thought that if it didn't show immediately then that's it.  It's amazing how many different things can happen!

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Helsbels (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi All

Well - a much more positive day today. I have just done a clear blue test - and it was obviously positive, with 11am wee.

I knew IVF was making me quite mad - but I didn't think I'd be looking at the time I wee'd panicing about the brand of test to use

Shelly  - thanks for the idea of using First Response  - they should work from 4 days before the test date  - and I had had a couple of positives from them. But as they test with such early levels of HCG, it might still show a positive, even after an early miscarriage.

Katrina - I think Gina has answered your question, but basically HSG is only produced once an embie has implanted, and this can be picked up on the very tests. If it fails quickly after that they seem to call it a bio-chem pregnancy.
Sorry shouldn't give people more things to worry about.

On pregnancy tests in general  - and I have done hundreds over the years, it is important to follow the instructions properly - especially about when to check the result, I have discovered First response ones can show a positive if you leave them about 5 hours. This happened to the one I did just beefier my IVF cycle - and as I have blocked tubes couldn't have been pregnant  just paranoid.

Jane    

Gina.
Don't worry about not feeling too positive. I seem to do better on cycles when I'm in hate mind set of  well it wont work anyway, then on positive ones


Xmas wishes to all

Hels


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks for that info on pregnancy tests, Hels  

Luv,
katrina.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hels, that's truly fantastic news! I'm really pleased for you. 



Helsbels said:


> Gina.
> Don't worry about not feeling too positive. I seem to do better on cycles when I'm in hate mind set of well it wont work anyway, then on positive ones


And thanks for that too. Time will tell. I seem to be getting the beginnings of breast tenderness today too (my reflexologist picked it up last night before I could feel it too) so that's yet another premenstrual symptom to tick off the list! I just want the waiting to be over now. We've already agreed to have at least 1 month off if this one doesn't work, but right now I'm feeling like a year off might be worth thinking about. I've been through this too many times, a break, at least sounds like an amazingly good idea.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Congratulations Hels, great xmas pressie  

I'm due to do my official test tommorow (v. scared) and will probably struggle to sleep tonight, at least i don't have to go to work tomorrow though

Good luck to everyone who is testing in the next few days i hope everyone gets a positive  

Love
Shelley x (mish3434)


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Shelly,

   for your test tomorrow. Please do let us know how you get on.

I'm off home now to cook dinner for DP and a small tribe of her friends. We're having chocolate fondue for desert.... so that should help take my mind of the wait. If I'm not pregnant by New Year, at least I'll look it. 

Best wishes to all!

Gina.


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello everyone - how are you all doing?

Katrina I had the same query about chemical pregnancy, didn't know what it was, so thanks to Gina and Hels for the info....

Shelley - good luck for tomorrow

I am going mad!!  I have been back to work the last 2 days but have now finished for Christmas, thank goodness.  I have been really positive the whole way through and really thought this was going to be it, and then today the AF pains have really started to kick in, my breasts haven't stopped being tender since day one, I just want to know now!!  

Love to all

Sarah
xx


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello ladies

My understanding of chemical pregnancy is slightly different- I think it is when you are undergoing fertility treatment which contains HCG, this can then remain in your system when you actually test and give a false positive result due to the hormones that have been used

Hope this makes sense!!


Kitty


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello all - just a very quick one as I have posted a longer message over on the IUI part 53 board.  I had a   on Friday and   arrived on sat.  Thanks for all your support.  I will be trying naturally this cycle and will have another go at IUI probably around the end of Jan.

Have a great Xmas.

R


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi All,

Not good news today - I've had some spotting this morning and the A/F pains have ramped up again so it looks like my suspicions that it hadn't worked this time are correct  

I'll monitor how it goes the rest of the day but not holding out much hope now as I'm pretty certain it's too late for an implantation bleed - only had a couple of days to go before I tested as well - so frustrating!

Luv,

Katrina.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Katrina, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it may not be all over quite yet. My thoughts are with you. The same to you Sarah. It's not over until   arrives and you get that   . Don't give up hope yet.

 to you Rachael. Wishing you the best of luck for your next natural cycle.

Kitty, that's an interesting alternative definition for a chemical pregnancy. A friend of mine was told she'd had one when she wasn't using any fertility drugs though, but maybe there are different definitons out there. I've posted the question on the Ask a Nurse board to see if we can get a definite one way or the other.

My breasts are a little more tender today, so my symptoms are continuing to follow their traditional pre-menstrual pattern. We test a week today. I so wish it was sooner!

Best wishes to eveyone.

Gina.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Ruth has been super-quick in responding to the chemical pregnancy question. Here's her response:

_A biochemical pregnancy is one which is detected by urine or blood but when scanned nothing can be seen._

So it's different again to the definitions we had, but Ruth knows her stuff, and this definition certainly makes sense. I've learned something new today. 

Gina.


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

Just popping through to wish all you testers between now and the new year the very best of luck and for the BFN bring on 2005 !

Love Mini xx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

OMG...what is going on? Do miracles happen?
Talk about rollercoaster.
I have had light to medium bleeding, light cramps and small clots since day 9 (last Sat)....day 10 still bleeding etc did hpt Negative (sunday)... Called clinic Monday, told nurse about it all and she agreed it sounded like my af had arrived and we talked about outpatient visit in Jan. Advised me to still test this Thur and carry on with pessaries but it was up to me if i wanted to stop taking them.

I have been coming to terms with it the last few days, cried ALOT, told family and even had a good drink of wine!! i was just starting to feel better and get into the Christmas spirit when.......
Last night day 12 I went for a wee and for some strange reason I grabbed for a clearblue that was on the side....don't know what made me do it..........faint positive.  Did one again this morning darker positive.....done one again since today...faint positive. No blood at all today...just light pinkish stuff.

I called the clinic and the nurse said that it could mean one of the embryos has come away or some women just bleed. I told her again about the clots and she said don't worry ?  She told me to keep taking the pessaries and is sending me more in the post and I am to test today again tomorrow on my test date. She is booking me in for scan january 13th  
The fact that i did hpt on day 10 and it said negative should mean that the hcg was out of my body as otherwise I would of got a positive right?

I don't feel like celebrating yet as it doesn't seem real, my heads all over the place. After seeing blood, clots (sorry for tmi) and crying sooo hard..it almost seems cruel...am I actually pregnant or shall I cry some more!!! The bleeding arrived exactly the same time as my normal monthly comes before IVF Tx...maybe my body just did what its use to??
I really don't know what to think but if this turns out to all be OK, I am living proof that Miracles can truly happen girls! If anyone has any advice, please let me know. My heads sooo confused.  

I'm bursting to be excited, if its darker positive tomorrow on my test date and a few days after that...I will start to believe it maybe...but its the heartbeat I want to see really.

thanks for all your messages of support, I cant believe I am back on FF with this message!
lots of love
Clare


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Got everything crossed for you Clarey!!  Very, very best of luck!!!   





Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Clarey,

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you

Love
Shelley x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Clarey - keeping everything crossed for you, sounds promising xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh Clarey, you must be unable to think about anything else!

It's sounding really positive though, and I really, really hope those lines keep getting darker for you.

Gina


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi All,

Well, it's over for me I'm afraid - A/F has definitely arrived with a vengeance so I'll having a break for a while.  

The hospital say I should still test but I find it a bit pointless to be honest  

It's been lovely to meet you all - you've been a great form of support during a stressful time 

Anyway, my very best wishes and the very best of luck to those who are testing soon - may you have a happier and more 'positive' Christmas than dh and  me 

We'll try again next year probably around Feb time.

Keep well and have a great Christmas everyone.

Luv,

Katrina.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your af Katrina  

Clarey - STOP DRINKING   and start praying honey. Will keep my legs crossed (bigger than fingers  )

Heres hoping a better New Year to all of us - both BFP and BFN' s

don't give up hope


witch xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina,

I'm really, really sorry to hear that. I'm sending huge   to you and DH. May the New Year bring you the       that you so deserve.

Look after yourself.

Gina.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Katrina,

sorry it wasn't good news for you, massive   and good luck in the new year

Love Shelley xx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

sorry to hear your news Katrina, I still think you should test tomorrow....i belive anything is possible now. Love to you at this difficult time, I know how you are feeling and I hope all your dreams come true in 2005 whatever the outcome.

Thanks to all of you for good luck wishes, Gina, sarah, witch, mish and to any others I've missed. Had 3 positives so fair, much clearer today...hoping tomorrow will bring me a bfP (will still probably test everyday after that!!) Its wierd, I stocked up on booze for Christmas....I will have to raise a brussell sprout instead now! 

Not a spot of blood today or cramps...just bigger boobs! Cool  
Me and dp just praying positives keep coming and blood stays away....My brain feels completely fried after the latest events and naturally worried now but a positive IS a positve after all. My mum and sis said if its a positive tomorrow, they will congratulate me but I'm really scared after the bleeding. I either had a light period or one embyo came away after implantation....or....someones playing a pretty mean trick on me!  

Good luck to all of you testing this week, I have been lighting candles all week for us all and send loads of        to all of you.

Merry Christmas, 
love
Clare


----------



## mandy123 (Jul 27, 2004)

oh clarey good luck hun saying a little prayer for u and dh sounds like u may have lost one of embies but the other one sounds ok good luck hun sending u both loads of love mandy123xxxxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello everyone

Any news Clarey?

Just to let you all know this morning I got a  .  I still can't really believe it but am over the moon.  I'm booked in for my first scan on 7th Jan.

Wishing everyone who is still to test all the luck in the world and hoping for some more  

Sending lots of love and   to everyone.

Speak soon

Sarah
xx


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Sarah: Congrats on your bfp!! What a lovely Christmas pressie!! 

Clarey: Hoping you go from strength to strength!   

Take care all and have a good Christmas and New Year.

Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sarah,   on your    Have a fantastic xmas and new year

Clarey, Still got it all crossed for you

Love Shelley x


----------



## charliemouse (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,   
just to let you all know that I got a BFN today when tested, I sort thought that would be the case as by day 12 sore boobs and bloated stomach had gone, did a clear blue test on day 12 and it was BFN and then tested today day 15 same result. Rang hospital and arranged appointment in new year for start of using our 7 frozen embbies so it will be a new start come 2005
Lots of alcohol over xmas though!!! starting tonight!!!
Hope it goes well for all those with BFP's and hopefully I will be joining them next time round!
Have a great xmas and lots of luck for everyone in 2005
love charliemouse xx


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Charlie - sorry to here about you negative result, I know exactly how you feel, thinking of you.

Well girls I am 10 days of 2ww, and I have started bleeding today.  I rang the clinic and they advised to rest.  I am really worry, it is not too heavy yet! just keeping my fingers crossed

JUST TO WISH YOU ALL A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS ND A HAPPY NEW YEAR

Luv

Teen

x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Charliemouse 

Sending you massive  .  Good luck in the new year I hope all your dreams come true

Teen

I hope everything is okay with you, take it very easy

Love Shelley x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Charliemouse - so sorry to hear your news sending you lots of love and hugs and wishing you all the very best for 2005.

Teen - take the clinics advice and rest as much as you can, hoping everything works out for you

Lots of Love

Sarah
xx


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Congratulations to all the   

 to all the  

I got my blood test results back from clinic today and its a   scan is booked for the 13th January.

Take care

Love
Bitbit
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL             
AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR, HOPE ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE!!!!
I'm  feeling much better and looking forward to Christmas!!!

love to you all 
dizzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

hello ladies,          
I've got 6 BFP's now..(all numbered and lined up in the kitchen) Plus 2 normal Clearblue's today and had much stronger crosses and a clearblue digital that said "pregnant". (i took a photo of it how sad's that?  )

Bleeding not been back for days and as each day comes and a stronger line appears, I am praying my baby is growing and will be snug and healthy for my scan on the 13th Jan..... i will believe it then when I see the heatbeat. All women must feel the same with or without IVF so I guess I've officially "joined the club" and are not alone in my compulsive Knicker Checking disorder!!!    Naturally, I'm very scared of miscarrying after the little period I had but DP reassures me that the positive lines would of faded by now or gone completely.

You must hold on their Marteen.....I had bleeding from day 9 to day 11 with small clots....I got a negative on day 10 and my clinic agreed it didn't sound good, they even sent me a letter for my outpatient appointment! I came to terms with it and nearly stopped taking the pessaries, I feel like its a miracle.

Congratulations to all of you with BFP's - see you all in the 1st trimester thread soon!
big hugs to all those with BFN's - I certainly know how you feel and hope all your dreams come true next year
Good luck to all those waiting to test or have concerns...

Merry Christmas all of you,
love and hugs
clarey


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi all

HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT DAY YESTERDAY

Clarey - That is fantastic news, I am so thrilled for you.

I officially test tomorrow (27th) but I have been testing since Friday day 11 and have had faint positives.  My test this morning was alot darker.  I am still spotting, since day 10

I have never got to this stage before, I have got a blood test booked for 29th December.

My boobs, well they have been really full since Friday, never had such a hand full, hoping this is all good signs.

I am not going to get too excited just yet!  

But what a wonderful Christmas present for us!

Luv and best wishes

Teen
x


----------



## babydol (Dec 15, 2004)

Just to let you all know had a BFP yesterday(Xmas day)!!!! I still can't believe it as had pains for the whole 2ww. Anyway thanks to everyone for their support.  Good Luck to all for 2005. Babydolxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations babydol...what a fantastic Christmas day, we wont forget this one ever!    
Marteen, good luck with your test tomorrow.....i will say a little prayer for you but it sounds good to me...a lines a line. Mine was faint on test day but has steadily got stronger each day. 

As for me, fairly bold positives test results now its day 17......i have started to accept that I am actually pregnant and have stopped worrying so much (still on my mind 24/7 though). My boobs have become very veiny ((eeeek)) and I get dog tired in the afternoon. Mind you, that could be all the food I've been gorging on!!  Cant wait for scan in Jan now, that will be a very magical day.

Hope everyone has had a brill Christmas so far,
lots of love
Clarexxxx


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hello all,
Well have been very naughty and tested yesterday...bfn. Tested this morning (10dpt) and got a faint postitive. Not getting over excited yet, will keep testing till Thurs and hope the line gets stronger! Actually, I'm lying...I'm very excited but trying not to be!!

Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Dotty

whoooooo hooooooo, well done, congratulations

   

    


love
bitbit
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow,

So many   s! What a wonderfl Christmas it must be for you all! Huge congratulations all round. I haven't been able to get online until today. We were staying with DP's parents over x-mas and they don't have internet access. We're at my parent's place now and they do. Only two days until we test and it's driving me round the bend. I'm not usre why this cycle is affecting me so strongly, but I've now gone from being very negative to having a suspicion that somehow this cycle has worked and we're only two days away from a BFP. I've had all my normal premenstrual symptoms - my low mood last week, and breasts getting tender, but then yesterday morning I woke up and my breasts not only felt extremely large (could be all the mince pies though) but the tenderness had gone. It hasn't come back yet, and last night in front of the mirror they looked decidedly veiny, even with one blue vein running across my nipple. AF is due any day now and I'd normally be getting belly cramps by now but they're not here either. I've been getting horrendously tired by tea time the last few days and am getting weepy at the tiniest hint of a sentimental moment on the telly. It's probably all psychosematic but I can't help but give it all huge amounts of significance.

I wish we could test now. It's 14 days since our first insemination, 13 days since I think I ovulated, but I was strict with myself and didn't bring any evil wee sticks with me. Now I just can't wait to get home to test. I was having a cuddle with my Mum earlier and I really wanted to be able to talk to her about it, tell her my suspicions but I know if it turns out to be a BFN it would be disappointing for her too. Argh! I'm going mad here!

Anyway, I'm probably not helping myself by running away to the office to jump on here when I could be dong the traditional impossible jigsaw to take my mind of it all. Sorry for ranting.

Sending best wishes to all!

Gina.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Gina,

I will be keeping everthing crossed for you over the next few days.  You did right not taking the tests with you, but have you noticed how many adverts are on the tv at the moment for clear blue, it would of drove me mad.

Anyway enjoy the rest of the holidays and i am praying for good news for you

Love Shelley x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated list everyone ~ love and luck to all

Kitty4          1 Dec         
MrsG           1 Dec         
copper         1 Dec         
Emmi           1 Dec         
Meachmont   1 Dec         
Kia              3 Dec        
mandy123    3 Dec         
Gap             3 Dec
dizzy7          4 Dec        
Janie40        4 Dec         
Kelly1          5 Dec         
PamelaC       5 Dec
Marly           5 Dec        
Vero            6 Dec        
Lilly2K3        6 Dec        
Lisa Lou        6 Dec        
Brewser       6 Dec        
Angelface     6 Dec         
Shelley121    8 Dec          
Megsmin       8 Dec
Bex1978       8 Dec         
Larac           10 Dec        
Indichick_uk  10 Dec        
Abby Carter   10 Dec        
Nicola K        11 Dec        
NattKatt        13 Dec         
Quakers        13 Dec        
Kirsty Jane    13 Dec         
Fone             13 Dec         
Pebble           14 Dec       
cjn                15 Dec
Kemar           15 Dec       
Rachaelj         17 Dec       
Almamay       17 Dec        
Glisten           17 Dec        
Karenc           17 Dec       
Mrs_G            17 Dec       
Aysha            17 Dec
Beatrice          17 Dec      
Camel            17 Dec       
KathY             17 Dec       
DAB               18 Dec        
Helsbels          18 Dec        
Bettyboo         18 Dec        
Shelly77          20 Dec       
kkfr                20 Dec      
lisaloo             20 Dec      
Mandylee79     20 Dec
Sicknote          21 Dec      
Hel31              21 Dec      
Charliemouse   22 Dec       
Mish3434         22 Dec       
looby09           22 Dec       
Bitbit3             23 Dec       
Jane1              23 Dec      
S4rah              23 Dec       
Simone            23 Dec
clarey              23 Dec      
ladyroxton        24 Dec      
sally-o             25 Dec       
Becs                26 Dec           
Babyblu            26 Dec
Alex 28            26 Dec
lizzie2              26 Dec
Marteen            27 Dec        
babydol            27 Dec        
Snagglepat        30 Dec
Emma S           30 Dec       
Dotty               30 Dec       
Megan10          30 Dec
Rachel.            31 Dec
Clare25             1 Jan
HelenLo            9 Jan

Good luck everyone.......hope theres lots of New Year BFP's


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi girls 
just to update your list I got a bfn  23rd december.I was expecting it because of the pain I was in when I was taken to hospital.the nurses were very nice and are sending me a follw up appointment to discuss what happenned.They said hopefully I should be able to try again in february depending on my periods.but it should be fine as my af came with a vengence on christmas day.I am very heavy with big clots sorry for tmi but is this normal after ivf treatment?
Anyway pleased to see all the bfps hopefully I will join you all in 2005.
Big hugs for all of us who got bfns our time will come.
happy new year to everyone
love 
jane
xxxxxx
         .


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Well Im here thank god !!  I'm due to test on New Years Eve.

Good luck to us all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi everyone 
just to let you know i got  yesterday .the wicked witch has'nt showed her face but only a matter of time. Well here goes into our 4th ivf in new year.I wish everyone all the best and take care.
lol becs


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Becs - Hoping it is 4th time lucky for you, like it is for me!

Well my test date today, I have done 4 hpt since Friday all positives, rang clinic today and have now upted my meds.  Also having blood test Wednesday.

Have to book in for a scan in 10days time!

Good luck to everyone.

There is always hope, I never thought in a million years, after 3 failed cycles I would get this far.
Although still early days yet!!!

Luv and best wishes

Teen
x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

COR BLIMEY JUST POPPED IN TO SEE HOW EVERYONE WAS...WHAT A LOT OF BFPS!!!!
Congrats to everyone (think i got stuck in the middle of all the bfn's seemed that my testing day wasn't good for anyone..hugs to everyone with bfn's)
Just to update, had a bit more bad news on christmas eve and clinic have told us we need to do icsi rather than ivf..(so no spending in the christmas sales!!!) but the good news is that i can start down regging on 12th Jan!!Yipee..here come the mood swings..
Right will pop back in to catch up with some of you after new year....i'm off to Vegas...HAPPY NEW YEAR....


----------



## mandy123 (Jul 27, 2004)

hi can u please add me i was on the board now im not i got bfp 3rd dec 12 days after et and 1st scan tomorrow due date 12 aug 05 thanks mandy123 xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mandy.....all done 

Emma ~ so sorry for your news.....hoping so much that you get your dream in 2005,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well and had good Christmases

Congratulations to all the  
Clarey - you must be over the moon
Dotty - I tested from day 10 too and had faint positives but didn't let myself believe it until day 13 when I had spoken to my nurse - congratulations

Sending lots of love to the  
Jane and Emma -  
Thinking of you all and wishing you all the best for the new year.

Speak to you all soon

Take Care

Sarah
xx


----------



## Beatrice (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello again,
Just to update the list - ours was a BFN. Tested 7 times as I couldn't believe it - no bleeding or pain, sore boobs but felt fine. Stopped the meds and bled on Christmas Day.
Looking at options now. 

Congrats to all you BFP's and cuddles to all ou BFN's. I know how you feel.
Love
B.


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Well 'official' test date today and got a  

Also want to send massive hugs to those that got bfn this time.

Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dotty 

 on your  have a fantastic new year

Love Shelley x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, I don't know what to think. We tested yesterday, which was 16 days after the first insemination, 15 days after LH surge and 14 days after the last insemination. We got a BFN. I tested again this morning and it was the same again, and we're using the early 'more sensitive' tests (by Acon).

I was beginning to get geared up for a MFN when all my premenstrual symptoms arrived exactly as they normally do - the bad mood, the sore breasts, everything as it normally is, but then the all stopped two days before test day. My breasts now feel slightly larger than normal, but not remotely sore or sensitive, and I've none of the belly pains I normally get in the few days before I bleed. It feels like my body has stopped, completely, like someone just hit a 'pause' button on my cycle. I'm now a day overdue for my period and I don't even have any premenstrual symptoms, but both tests are clear BFNs. 

I'm so frustrated. I feel I have to assume it's a negative, because the tests should have picked up something by now if I wasn't, but I can't relax fully into believing that while everything else seems to say either I'm pregnant or there's something wrong. If I don't get a definite answer in the next day or so I won't even get to have a drink at new year for fear of maybe being pregnant still. 

I think I'd rather have a definite negative cycle than be left hanging like this. I can't think what might have happened to suddenly stop everything. I really did have every normal symptom that AF was on her way but then woke up on boxing day morning with them all having disappeared overnight.

I'm not sure what to do now, other than just wait and see what the next few days might reveal.

I hope everyone else is doing well. Congratulations to the BFPs, all of you, and big hugs going out to the BFNs. May everyone have an excellent new year.

Gina.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Just an update for the list.....  for us - didnt even make it to test date - been spotting since day 8/9 and witch arrived in full force today so now looking forward to meeting our frosties in 2005.

Congrats dotty and all other bfp's - so chuffed for you - enjoy it and carry on being an inspiration for all us girls with bfn! Our time will come.

Hugs go out to all who need them - i definately will not cycle at this time of year again - it is so much harder putting on a brave face when everyone is full of cheer - but hey we made it through and we all have to keep on being positive for our time to come lets hope it will be 2005. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all !

Love Clare
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,20228.0.html

Happy New Year and loads of luck.


----------

